# JapShow Santa Pod June 21st Pics



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

more to come


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

[


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not enough pictures of the R35 RED GTR !! LOL

Great work Mr camera man !!!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

last 2 of the 35


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Some really good shots of the Garage Bomber there, including one of Gary Passingham actually doing some work! 

That was a good run against James Willaday in the semi's, even though following the 'weigh in' his car is 420Kg  lighter than mine. 

I was convinced I just beat him over the line but the computer insisted he got there first by 0.0292seconds (I want to see the picture!). Having said that, James lunched his engine doing it, (got to watch all that NOS James) so leaving Jonny to nurse his car alone up the lane to take the win in the final. So in the eliminators Jonny got a 'bye' in every round! Talk about luck of the Irish............

The Garage Bomber was the only Street car that was driven to the event. It was also the only one driven home again and still fully working.

Unlucky for Ludders who lost fourth gear on the RIPS but I'm sure he will be back.

DaveG


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Japshow 2009 Photos and Video*

Photos from Japshow 2009 Including all the cars on our GTROC stand, thanks to all those people who attended.









.








.








.








.








.
.








.








.








.








.








.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
PM me if you'd like the hi-res original of your car. and if anyone is worried about number plates I'll remove them straightaway, if you say hope I won't offend anyone leaving them on but it would take ages to remove them..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great photos, we both posted a thread at the same time, your photos are much better than mine though... MODS can we conbine these threads?

A good day, although the numbers on our stand were a bit modest the Supras and Mitsis and Scooby's totally put us to shame even some of the small regional clubs had almost as many GTR's - must try harder...

It was Great to see Steve on the track in his new "Beut" Red R35 - I saw three or four pases all at 12.6 or 12.7 and making it look completely effortless what a car! 

How about a better turn out at Rotorstock? and how about getting a few more R35's on the strip we could have a word with the posh lot in the top thread if they ever look down here in steerage. It'd be great to have some earlier cars lining up against 35's and Rotorstock is three weeks away and traditonally a bit quieter for RWYB but usually a great event.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

so gorgeous cars there, would have loved to attended!
that dark silver BNR32 is a real beauty.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Some really good shots of the Garage Bomber there, including one of Gary Passingham actually doing some work!
> 
> That was a good run against James Willaday in the semi's, even though following the 'weigh in' his car is 420Kg  lighter than mine.
> 
> ...


What sort times were you running Dave?

Mick.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

A good weekend & was surprised just how busy the pod was considering F1 was on at the same time etc.

Have seen the track a lot lot better than it was at the weekend but no doubt due to the sheer amount of street cars running pulling up the glue etc.

hmm tempted to take the wheelie bars off again now after trying them as we had horrendous tyre shake/wheel spin all weekend, car felt a lot straighter off the line & i'm sure with set up time & more runs it will be quicker when we get rid of the shake but it's potentially the last season for the old girl & we know 99% of the time without them = 7 sec runs

very close call on this run after a core plug decided it had better places to be 0.8 lateral g at 9000 revs in 4th in both directions is not something i fancy doing to often 

YouTube - JapShow 2009 - Project GTST gets the shakes

Huge thanks to all at Abbey for their help at the weekend, we got some points back in the HKS series so at least are back in the scrap again which is good news.
Wheelie bars or no wheelie bars for rotorstock ???


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting,some awesome looking cars.

Those Alcon brakes on steves R35 look amazing,i bet they feel great en all.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

blue34 said:


> ... MODS can we conbine these threads?
> 
> .


Done.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> A good weekend & was surprised just how busy the pod was considering F1 was on at the same time etc.
> 
> Have seen the track a lot lot better than it was at the weekend but no doubt due to the sheer amount of street cars running pulling up the glue etc.
> 
> ...


Good vid there John. I didn't see the actual run... in fact, I missed a lot of the racing because I left that to the SPRC and was doing stuff around site, but I'm glad you managed to keep it well away from the wall. Looks like you had a tough weekend all in, but a good result in the end. Shame there was such a high rate of attrition from your competitors!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> What sort times were you running Dave?
> 
> Mick.


Nothing fantastic Mick, but now going in right direction. 

First qualifier (left lane) I had left the boost controller set on 'low' (doh!) so the car completely bogged down and I ran a 12 I think, but at least the flat spot on shift we'd had at Pod Test day and PSDS Round 1 was now gone so we got the first 'proper' run of the year. :clap:

Second run (right lane) on 'race' boost and the car was seriously squirrelly with a 1.65 60foot, wheelspin in 1st and 2nd gear and some 'cautious' gear changes (that means slow, I'm out of practice) plus a 4WD warning light up, gave a 10.9/127mph.

Third run (right lane) we switched on the HKS ETC/Drag Adapter to see if that sorted the 4WD warning. Got an awful 1.8 60foot and strong suspicion it was all RWD, even though it ran straight. Report was lots of rear wheelspin.

In eliminator (left lane) with James got the hole shot by 0.2seconds  :wavey: however with HKS still on, the car just didn't grip (Ron Kiddell said it looked like we only had RWD) and we were up in the 1.93 60foot which is near 0.5seconds off what I should have been doing. So when James hit the NOS he had caught me by the 1/8th and by the 1000ft was a 0.15 ahead. Just before before the line his engine cried enough but he had sacrificed enough to get the win by 0.0292. 

I think JohnB might have a point about the grip being inconsistent, which obviously was not helping us sorting out the car, but at least we know the engine now seems to be working properly.

So, back in the 10's, just need to sort out the damn 4WD and dial in the suspension and we will be back to the 10.1's or better depending where I am 

DaveG


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Great photos, we both posted a thread at the same time, your photos are much better than mine though... MODS can we conbine these threads?
> 
> A good day, although the numbers on our stand were a bit modest the Supras and Mitsis and Scooby's totally put us to shame even some of the small regional clubs had almost as many GTR's - must try harder...
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Was a good day first Drag event for me and enjoyed it  had about 1.2GB of photo's to sort through last night lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Excellent pictures and I'm gutted I missed out again with car troubles  
Well held John, that looked damn scary from where I'm sitting, stuff being where you were :runaway:
Please god let me get to Rotorstock so I can see some of these proper cars in action


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

ATCO said:


> Some really good shots of the Garage Bomber there, including one of Gary Passingham actually doing some work!
> 
> That was a good run against James Willaday in the semi's, even though following the 'weigh in' his car is 420Kg  lighter than mine.
> 
> ...


i just want to point out that johnny didnt nurse his car in the final we had plenty in reserve the car is more than capable of running quicker than the 9.6 the he had run,having posting 1.32 60ft times and having few clutch problems and flat shift problems i think we done well there is more to come from the rk tuning camp and the car is only going to get quicker as the season gets more and more competative,also there is no luck being double hks champion and winning both rounds this year go on the luck of the irish,all this and NOT mapped by tr racing.we have only lost 1 race in 3 seasons due gearbox malfunction


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

well done to Johnny - looked very very strong & well into the 9's


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Has Keith Cowie been out in his R32 GTR??? this year or he missing season as well .

Cheers Marten


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Keith was at Shakespeare raceway on the 13/14th of June for the Pro street drag series, but had trouble with his tyres and I think he only got one run in from memory.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Goood piccies there


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i wondered who that bloke was taking pics of the gtroc stand lol i see mine next to steves red 35 
also saw banzi taking pics of our stand too


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmmmmmm, they better credit me if pics of my car if they appear in their magazine LOL !!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

bayside gtr said:


> i just want to point out that johnny didnt nurse his car in the final we had plenty in reserve the car is more than capable of running quicker than the 9.6 the he had run,having posting 1.32 60ft times and having few clutch problems and flat shift problems i think we done well there is more to come from the rk tuning camp and the car is only going to get quicker as the season gets more and more competative,also there is no luck being double hks champion and winning both rounds this year go on the luck of the irish,all this and NOT mapped by tr racing.we have only lost 1 race in 3 seasons due gearbox malfunction



No doubt about it Johnny is in a class of his own at the moment. ATCO and Ludders cars might have the potential if everything came together on the day but both are heavier. Gary's 33 has run similar times last season but has not competed this year. I'm still hoping to get a run in at Rotorstock but would be pleased with just a high ten.

There were a couple of cars in RWYB running tens a grey 32 in particular that could put on a good show if they signed up. But unless the GTaRt car or maybe even a revamped lemon or DragR made an appearance the only street GTR out there at the moment that could challenge Johnny is probably Tweenie's R32. Any chance of an appearance at one of the HKS rounds this year Rob?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

bayside gtr said:


> i just want to point out that johnny didnt nurse his car in the final we had plenty in reserve the car is more than capable of running quicker than the 9.6 the he had run,having posting 1.32 60ft times and having few clutch problems and flat shift problems i think we done well there is more to come from the rk tuning camp and the car is only going to get quicker as the season gets more and more competative,also there is no luck being double hks champion and winning both rounds this year go on the luck of the irish,all this and NOT mapped by tr racing.we have only lost 1 race in 3 seasons due gearbox malfunction


I think you need to get off your high horse feller.

Firstly, if Jonny has posted the fastest time and the eliminator structure and qualifier breakages mean he gets bye's through the eliminator rounds and the final that is 'good luck' and no discredit to his driving ability. Jonny himself I'm sure would acknowledge he has benefited in this way several times, but that is not his 'fault', but his good fortune. He can only race against those who line up. 

If you thought the car was running fine in the 'final' you were stood in the wrong place. We were half way up the strip and Jonny was clearly having trouble shifting gear and we all saw the clutch being worked on beforehand. There is no shame in acknowledging the car has worked hard, James sacrificed his to get the semi-final win over me, that's commitment. What mattered was that Jonny did what he needed to do for the win and all credit to him for driving around the problems, but a 13 second run from a 1.3sec 60foot, 9.6 car? My does 13's (11's even!) went it isn't running right.

What has TR mapping got to do with anything? I don't think ANY of the cars in Jap Show 2009 Street Class was mapped by Tweenie Rob, so what's your problem?

And you have lost more than one race in two seasons, unless you discount the Jap Show Finale won by Mick. 

DaveG


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

A-men....i wasnt sure what thatwas all about either....


----------



## johnny mac (Feb 16, 2008)

ATCO said:


> I think you need to get off your high horse feller.
> 
> Firstly, if Jonny has posted the fastest time and the eliminator structure and qualifier breakages mean he gets bye's through the eliminator rounds and the final that is 'good luck' and no discredit to his driving ability. Jonny himself I'm sure would acknowledge he has benefited in this way several times, but that is not his 'fault', but his good fortune. He can only race against those who line up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Given this post and your post on the Santa Pod forum I really seem to have hit a raw nerve with you Johnny (sorry about spelling your name wrong before). But I call it how I see it and you really do need to read posts carefully before replying because you are leaping to incorrect conclusions for some reason.



johnny mac said:


> How is it good luck or fortune that i earned the bye in the first round by qualifying first a full .5 of a second faster than second place,thats not look or fortune!





ATCO said:


> Firstly, if Jonny has posted the fastest time and the eliminator structure and qualifier breakages mean he gets bye's through the eliminator rounds and the final that is 'good luck' and no discredit to his driving ability.


What's your problem? You have no control over what other competitors do, if they break its there responsibility and your good fortune. Or would you prefer not to be given a bye? As stated it has nothing to do with your driving ability.



johnny mac said:


> How have i "benefited from this several times".


Check out the past HKS Street results and see how many eliminator byes you have received. I have had one I think and was grateful for it. AS STATED, you can only run against those who turn up, getting a bye is not some challenge to your manhood! 



johnny mac said:


> By turning up at every event in the last two and a half years with a fully functioning car and only retiring from breakages once!Thats not fortune its a well prepared car!Thats what wins championships


Who said anything about your breakages?



johnny mac said:


> The car did not have serious clutch probs just needed a little mod to stop it slipping in fourth and fifth still managed 9.6 at 148.





ATCO said:


> If you thought the car was running fine in the 'final' you were stood in the wrong place. We were half way up the strip and Jonny was clearly having trouble shifting gear and we all saw the clutch being worked on beforehand.


I made clear reference to the 'final' and not to your earlier 9.6 in the qualifiers. Neither did I say you had serious clutch problems, only that everyone in the pit saw work being done to the car after the qualifiers, I think it was Ron who said the car was being jacked up because it had a clutch problem. 



johnny mac said:


> I was not struggling to get gears purely driver error (still getting used to new gearbox and flatshift set up).Car went back on trailer in full working order.





ATCO said:


> ............ Jonny was clearly having trouble shifting gear.........


OK, its a matter of how you interpret having trouble shifting gear. A missed or delayed gearchange may be considered 'trouble shifting gear' be it mechanical or driver cause. I could have said it didn't sound too good either, but assumed that was because it was bouncing off the limiter awaiting the next gear. As an aside your chum Bayside GTR states a few clutch problems and flatshift problems. He made more of it than I did. Fact is that was a 13sec run which does not equate to a perfect run, certainly not for you. Pleased it all went on the trailer  (you deserved that one).



johnny mac said:


> Also what is the big deal of being the only car to drive to the event and back.


OMG, don't get the keyboard warriors on that one, please! You have no idea what a can of worms that can open.



johnny mac said:


> It does not state this in the rules anywhere? I like many others choose to trailer the car to events in case of a breakage and to lessen wear and tear on the car its expensive enough as it is!


Er, it doesn't say anywhere in the rules, that's back to another can of worms related to your above comment about driving to/from events. I've no idea what you spend on the car, but I'm sure my bills are comparable and the point is that its a demonstration that the car is a road (street) car by being driven to/from events. And yes, breakage is a concern, which is why I have breakdown cover. 



johnny mac said:


> Sorry for such an aggresive first post but i think my car has proved what it can do and whats to come,It seems to me that when the car wins some people think it was luck or fortune!
> 
> Johnny


As Napolean said, give me a lucky General every time! To win requires skill, ability and sometimes a little luck. Only a fool does not take it when offered. If you think this is aggressive Johnny, wait and see what some of the key board warriors can do........ you are a pussycat in comparison.

DaveG


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't read all the above..

JapShow was an excellent weekend - got my first 10 second run after two years of trying so I was really happy. 

YouTube - JapShow 2009 - 10 second Big BHP Skylines! Team GTR and GT Bitz

:thumbsup:


----------

